# How long after losing mucus plug did you go into labor?



## scrabblelover

I am almost 35 weeks and we are supposed to go out of town this weekend. 4 hours away to my mom's house. I am currently dialated 1 cm and lost some mucus Thursday. I still feel like it is too early, but i'm unsure. This is my first pregnancy.

My mom delivered my brother at 34 weeks (6pds 8 oz.) and me at 36 weeks (6 pds. 1 oz.) So maybe we are just grow babies fast!

Just wondering when everyone else lost mucus?


----------



## boobyfeeder

With DD I lost my plug at 30 weeks, was induced at almost 39 weeks. With this one I started losing my plug a couple weeks ago, and I'm now 5 days overdue.


----------



## JanetF

With #1 I started losing it 3 weeks before I went into labour. #2 I had a massive hindwater leak then lost mucus over 8 days before I went into labour. It's an individual thing.


----------



## cathicog

One cm is no biggie. I would go and enjoy your trip. If you were 39 weeks and 4+ cm dilated with soft squishy cervix, that would be another thing. Have a great trip.


----------



## CryPixie83

I lost my mucus plug at like 10 am on July 9... my dd was born at 6am July 10


----------



## lactivist

I lost my mucus plug with all three of my kids during active labor.







:
Wendi


----------



## augustacherri

This time (second baby), my sister lost hers almost a month before she was induced! She was 1 to 2 cm dilated that whole time, too.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

4 days with #1 1cm dilated

2 weeks with #2 4cm dilated and I didnt go into labor on my own.


----------



## boheime

With ds, I lost it the day before. With dd, it must have been so gradual all along that I never did realize I had lost it.


----------



## cottonwood

With my last I was losing mucus (often bloody-tinged) for _three weeks_. No kidding. Accompanied by cramping and bearing-down urges no less! With my third (the only other time I noticed the mucus plug) it came out all in one piece right before the baby.


----------



## kalisis

I lost mine only hours before DS was born - but I was DEFINITELY in labor when it happened.


----------



## BirthkeepinSister

I never experienced even a hint of a mucus plug, during my entire pregnancy and birth. Maybe I didn't notice.


----------



## truejoy

I was already in labor.


----------



## annakiss

moved to Birth & Beyond


----------



## sargasso

I started to lose mine during early labor.


----------



## Emilie

during labor- in the birthing pool.


----------



## Lovinmy2babies+1

With my first, I lost it just over a month before labor started. With my second I lost it the day before he was born. This time I'm almost 31 weeks and I've started to lose it.


----------



## Cherie012

I'm almost 36 weeks, started losing it last friday... Now dilated to 4 and totally effaced....

Still no baby.


----------



## kristenburgess

I started to lose little bits of mucous with my 2nd and 3rd around 37-38 weeks.

The actual plug - a big gob of blood-tinged mucous - I lost with my first and second about 12 hours before active labor started. I never noticed loosing it with my 3rd, though I did notice mucous dripping out at one point during active labor. It wasn't a defined "plug."

I also started labor with each child already 100% effaced and 2-3cm dilated and that started at 36 weeks with each one.

From what I understand it is normal to loose some mucous and the cervix just reseals itself.


----------



## Peony

I lost mine with dd around 33 weeks, by the time I went into labor at 38 weeks, I was already 3+ cm dilated. This time I lost it at 25 weeks, I'm 29 weeks now and no sign of labor anytime soon.


----------



## LizaBear

With my first - about a month before any sign of labour I lost a huge gob of mucous all at once, and then nothing more until a couple of days before he was born.

With my second - gradually over the week or so before she was born.


----------



## coobabysmom

I lost it during active labor about 10 hours before my bambino's arrival...


----------



## Megs_BK

Gosh, mine started leaving me in bits (some bloody, some not) about 10 days before I went into labor, I think. How soon I forget. But I'm pretty sure it was at least a week before, maybe two. In any event, I remember it being frustratingly early! I finally went into real labor when my midwife stripped my membranes, too, so my body was obviously happy with the status quo.


----------

